
How do you hire engineers who are bad at interviewing? - zippy786
How do you identify engineers who are extremly good when they work with headphones on in a semi-alone environment but bad at interviewing because they are surrounded by people watching them code and trying to get into their brains ?
======
mattbgates
I definitely work better with my headphones on.

I remember going in for an interview and they gave me 3 sheets to work on:

1) Math 2) Logic 3) Programming Language

I am terrible at math and did not do well on it. It was like formulas,
calculus, and trigonometry. I've never even used that stuff for the
programming language they wanted to ensure I knew. I warned them too. But I
did ace the logic and passed the programming language sections. Happy the
company took a chance on me. Haven't had an interview like that since but I'd
probably be the one who would fail most interviews where I feel I am under
pressure.

To make up for this, if I ever did have to go in for an interview at a job,
I've already prepared myself with a profile of web applications I've built and
the Internet uses for their pleasure or business. Might not be perfect, but it
at least shows I can do something. Hopefully the company hiring me would take
that into consideration.

------
adamnemecek
Look at their portfolios or give them assignments to finish and then talk
about their solutions.

